
Code Is Speech - wslh
https://www.ratburger.org/index.php/2018/08/02/code-is-speech/
======
rapnie
> This is a fundamental attack on freedom of speech. It asserts that computer
> files and their dissemination via electronic means are not protected speech,
> and that the design of an object can be restricted in the same way the
> physical object can. These are ideas so stupid only an intellectual could
> believe them.

Is it? Or is it an indication that there are limits to the freedom of speech,
because other important considerations prevail?

Is this also freedom of speech: The CRISPR-CAS recipe to create human-
transferable bird-flu? The CAD files for nuclear centrifuges, or a nuclear
bomb? The graph database with the detailed network of spies/informants working
for a particular country?

I don't know..

